# Beretta Tomcat 32 or Kel-Tech P32



## crispiddy12 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been reading reviews on these for a while now in alot of forums and while they both seem to be good pistols i havn't seen them compared anywhere....
still have to shoot them both but if anybody has any first hand knowledge on them that would be helpful. 

I know the P32 has great reviews so I guess I just want to see how the Tomcat is compared to it..... I actually like that look better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like the look of the Beretta better too - but the gun is so fat where the mag goes in - because of the grips. I think its too big of a gun for a 32. I liked the Keltec because the frame was so slender. I almost bought the Beretta several times over the years, but never finally did it.

Accuracy wise, the sights on the Beretta will be better, and the Beretta is probably more accurate. But, one doesn't generally buy this size of a gun for a range gun. It is what it is - something for really up close issues. 

The Keltec is about 1/2 the cost too.


----------



## crispiddy12 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks ship! this is for my g/f for one of those situations basically... definetly better than nuthin and if she had anything bigger she wouldn't even carry it with her.

I'll try out the Kel-Tech with her and that one hopefully will be just fine...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I would have gotten the 380, but the chances of not having a problem gun is better w/ the 32 - I did a lot of reading on the gun before I bought it. And, a 380 would also make the gun less enjoyable to shoot w/ that tiny frame.

If size wasn't a consideration (the fact WHY U are buying such a small one to begin w/), I'd have bought the Beretta. The Beretta is probably a better gun, but its also much bigger.

I mean, I also like their 380 Cheetah models - but they are as big or bigger than most compact 9mms.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

IMO the edge goes to the Kel-Tec. Moslty due to its smaller size.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

The Beretta is a nice little gun; but the DA trigger is horrible on it.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have a P32 and I have shot a Tomcat, I prefer the P32 as it doesn't bite my hand. I will carry a P32 but I would not carry a Tomcat because they bite. Regards, Richard


----------



## crispiddy12 (Aug 11, 2006)

this is for my g/f to carry on her... i would rather her have a 9mm but i think if i got her something that was to big to keep in her purse then she would probably just leave it at home.... 
i'm also in the market to carry but i havn't narrowed down my list of choices yet... so many to choose from.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

*Concealed carry choice?*



crispiddy12 said:


> I've been reading reviews on these for a while now in alot of forums and while they both seem to be good pistols i havn't seen them compared anywhere....
> still have to shoot them both but if anybody has any first hand knowledge on them that would be helpful.
> 
> I know the P32 has great reviews so I guess I just want to see how the Tomcat is compared to it..... I actually like that look better.


FWIW:

I had one of the first series Tomcats.. It was merde, went back to the factory twice and then fortunately (for me) someone at UPS stole it.. I think the new Tomcats are much improved, but I doubt Beretta Customer Service has improved any, and they were useless...

I HAVE a KelTec P32 (and a NAA 32 Guardian). Both of these have been fine little pistols and truthfully the NAA has the "looks, quality feel, etc." over the KelTec but I find because it's just so light and easy to conceal I carry the the KelTec P32 99% of the time I'm carrying a mousegun..

Just in conversations with KelTec Customer Service I have been pleasantly surprised at how cordial and responsive they are to customers with questions. I'm a satisfied KT customer, and I have a P11 and plan to buy a PF-9 when they are available.

Hard to beat a KelTec..

JMOFO

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

So, did U end up buying one yet?


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I own a Tom Cat in Inox and carry it as my bug. I have had the "pleasure" of fireing a Kel-Tec. All I can say about the Kel-Tec is "OUCH"! I have never had any problems with my Tom Cat. It's like anything else, shoot the Tom Cat enough and you will get used to the trigger. The Tom Cat only bites you if you hold it to high or you have fat hands. It bit my brother to the tune of two stitches. He has fat hands. Just my .02


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> I own a Tom Cat in Inox and carry it as my bug. I have had the "pleasure" of fireing a Kel-Tec. All I can say about the Kel-Tec is "OUCH"! I have never had any problems with my Tom Cat. It's like anything else, shoot the Tom Cat enough and you will get used to the trigger. The Tom Cat only bites you if you hold it to high or you have fat hands. It bit my brother to the tune of two stitches. He has fat hands. Just my .02


U sure U didn't fire the 380 or 9mm Keltec? The 32 really is not a recoil problem gun, I think.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Nopey nope. It was my brothers P32. The Kel-Tec .380 and 9mm hadn't been invented yet. It seemed to me like the Kel-Tec had more snap to it. It weighs about as much as a credit card. I took three shots with it and that was enough for me. I gave it back to my brother. He called me a "wimp". He proceded to test out my Tom Cat. The Tom Cat proceded to bite him. Haa!! Payback is a b!tch.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have a generation 2 Keltec 32 - and, I can say that the recoil is not even an issue - even 1 handed. I could shoot the gun for quite some time (assuming, I pay the $12 a box of 50).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a 3AT just the other day. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. I have never shot the Tomcat, but I have shot the Cheetah. I had the nickel one which I liked well enough. It was a good little shooter for sure. I had a issuse with it, and the sevice is junk. It's gone now, but I did enjoy shooting it.
Go with the Kel-Tec. IMHO


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I got a 3AT just the other day. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. I have never shot the Tomcat, but I have shot the Cheetah. I had the nickel one which I liked well enough. It was a good little shooter for sure. I had a issuse with it, and the sevice is junk. It's gone now, but I did enjoy shooting it.
> Go with the Kel-Tec. IMHO


That poor cheetah :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

The 32 is a baby to shoot I shoot all my hand guns 1 handed including my 44 mag. Their not that bad. I shoot one handed because in over 1/2 the shootingd thats how people use the pistol. And a SD range you will likely also. It's like Oh S### draw and begin fireing . Point shooting one handed. At distance (7 yds +) 2 hands and sights


----------



## ktk2573 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a P32 and love it. I know 4 other people that have them and carry them. I haven't shot the Tomcat but the size alone turned me away. Also the P32 can be equipped with a belt clip to carry without a holster. At close range they are accurate enough.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Simple:

KelTec P32's (at least the one in my back pocket) are very reliable and accurate. KelTec has a reputation for excellent customer service, and the lifetime warranty is fully supported, basically "no questions asked".. I can't speak highly enough of them

Beretta Tomcat: I had a first series Tomcat and it was pure merde... Beretta customer service was actually Beretta NON-customer service.

I have read where the 2nd generation resolved the Tomcat's problems, but it is still too heavy,thick & bulky when compared to the slim, light P32.

The KelTec is MY personal recommendation.

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

Had a p32 and it was 100% and easy to shoot..the .380 though is pretty snappy!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

crispiddy12 said:


> this is for my g/f to carry on her... i would rather her have a 9mm but i think if i got her something that was to big to keep in her purse then she would probably just leave it at home....
> i'm also in the market to carry but i havn't narrowed down my list of choices yet... so many to choose from.


I don't know how experienced your Girlfriend is with guns. The P32 is very simple to operate, no safety to switch on or off, just insert mag, rack slide, and place into pocket. The Tomcat has that great tip up barrel though, I like the Tomcat and will probably get one, or both someday. Here's a link that compares these two and two others. Found on Mouseguns.com the direct link is this: http://home.simplyweb.net/hpent/32ACP.htm. Hope this helps.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd love a .32acp Kel-tec,but my big paws don't do that well with something that small.The P-11 9mm is as small as I want,but the .32 would hide very well as much as I have to go into the "PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF D.C.::smt011 :smt011 that place is a real shithole,NO GUNS,MUGGERS LOVE IT! I'd never go there except my daughter is going to school there.:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 Old George is rollin' in his grave to see what we have come to. George would be packing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAD Randall:smt1099 :smt1099


----------

